# Umlernen und dann BOP Items weiter tragen?



## Undeathjenna (25. Juli 2007)

Hallihallo!

Hab da mal ne Frage! 
Bin Gleichgewichtsdruide und hab als Berufe Alchi und Kräuterkunde.
Da es für Moonkins ja recht spärlich gute Items gibt geht meine Überlegung dahin das ich Kräuterkunde verlerne und Lederverarbeitung mache damit ich mir das Windfalkenset machen kann. Kürschnerunterstützung hätte ich. 
Hier nun meine Fragen:
1. Lohnt es sich den Aufwand zu betreiben?
2. Kann ich wenn ich die Teile dann habe diese auch noch tragen wenn ich wieder auf Kräuterkunde umlerne? Das hätte ich nämlich vor.

Vielen Dank schon mal.

mfg


----------



## Ahramanyu (25. Juli 2007)

Das Windfalkenset benötigt Stammeslederverarbeitung, damit seine Anlegen-Effekte aktiv werden. Desweiteren kann ich dir versprechen, dass es ziemlich teuer wird, so dass ein erneutes Verlernen dir ganz schön auf den Goldbeutel schlagen würde.


----------



## Undeathjenna (25. Juli 2007)

Okay danke. 
Ohne die "Anlegen" Effekte kann man das Set eh vergessen. 
hmm dann werd ich es wohl bleiben lassen müssen da ich unbedingt wieder kräuterkunde machen will.

Danke für die schnelle Antwort.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hab bis jetzt nur das T und das PVP Set für Moonkins gefunden. In Kara usw droppen nur Lederteile für Heiler oder Nahkampf sachen. Eine einzige Lvl 70 Robe (rar) hab ich bis jetzt mit Spelldmg und in Leder gefunden und die droppt in ner Hero ini. 
Finds echt schade das wir da irgendwie vergessen oder vernachlässigt werden bzw wurden. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lorille (27. Juli 2007)

Undeathjenna schrieb:


> Hab bis jetzt nur das T und das PVP Set für Moonkins gefunden. In Kara usw droppen nur Lederteile für Heiler oder Nahkampf sachen. Eine einzige Lvl 70 Robe (rar) hab ich bis jetzt mit Spelldmg und in Leder gefunden und die droppt in ner Hero ini.
> Finds echt schade das wir da irgendwie vergessen oder vernachlässigt werden bzw wurden.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Arenasets?


----------



## Undeathjenna (27. Juli 2007)

jo das fällt bei mir eh unter pvp. da ich pvp ned sonderlich mag kommt die variante leider ned in frage. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


ich mein Lederroben oder dergleichen mit spelldmg gibts in 5er inis nur eine und die is hero. und zum craften gibts für 70 auch nur ein set und das is das oben erwähnte. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (28. August 2007)

dann lass alchi doch einfach liegen und werd lederer und bau dir dein set^^ bleib dann einfach bei leder

kürschner verlernst dann wieder und wirst kräuterfreak. dann kannst die die tränke von deinen mats nen anderen alchi machn lassen.


----------



## Undeathjenna (12. September 2007)

Hab mittlerweile die Robe aus der Hero ini und etwas stoff staff an. Alchi is geblieben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



In den neuen (kommenden ini's) gibts dann angeblich eh mehr sachen für Moonkins, Ele Schamis und alle restlichen vergessenen Klassen. *freu*


----------



## dragon1 (7. November 2007)

wie verlernt man berufe??


----------



## LilaLauneBär (12. November 2007)

Undeathjenna schrieb:


> In Kara usw droppen nur Lederteile für Heiler oder Nahkampf sachen.



dann trag stoff ...


----------



## Undeathjenna (13. November 2007)

alle Beiträge lesen ftw.
Dann hättest dir den informativen Beitrag sparen können. -.-


----------



## Pomela (13. November 2007)

dragon1 schrieb:


> wie verlernt man berufe??



klick in deinem Charakterfenster auf den gewünschten Beruf. Dann erscheint unten eine Art Tooltip. Da ist dann auch ein kleiner Knopf... wenn du den drückst, kannst du diesen Beruf verlernen.


----------

